
Hacktober - henrikwm
https://opensource.christmas/2019/6
======
selbekk
Just gotta say - Hacktober was a really cool event this year. It was a good
opportunity to help different projects out, and to get more into open source
work in general.

Hopefully you can choose to donate your t-shirt money towards environmental
work or whatever next year.

